# Need Cray ID



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

hey all... can you tell me what type you think these are?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

themz dont quite look like alleni.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Is it the claws you look at? or body shape?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Ohhh where did you see those. Looks like Blue Marron (Cherax tenuimanus) to me.

Those babies will get REALLY BIG. They do not like heated tanks though.

Wouldn't mind getting a couple those. I miss mine.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe i hate to be a damper but they are in singapour.. :/ A friend of mine just happens to really like crays so i thought i would help him id these. 

Thanks so much CanadianCray.....If i knew how to ship them here i would for yas. :3


----------

